# Jacket recommendations



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

volcom makes nice jackets. ziptech ftw.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

I like DNA, 686, Helly Hansen, Holden and arcteryx. 

Recently heard of Homeschool, Outdoor Research and Mountain Hardwear


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Oakley Sort Lite Mens Shell Ski Jacket 2011,
i have the green one. im 6'6", 200lbs, seems very well made minus the wrist gaiters could be better. i have a large and the sleaves are prefect lenght, down to about my thumb nuckle. you could prob get away with a meduim.

i find that ski brands fit better cause they are generally longer fit.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Westbeach, Bonfire


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Jackets and Vests - Men's Apparel - Mammut


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

Any of burton AK goretex stuff, can't beat goretex, the AK line is as tough as they come and not to baggy.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

It maybe different on the AK line, but my biggest complaint with Burton has been their lack of mesh on vents.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

bseracka said:


> It maybe different on the AK line, but my biggest complaint with Burton has been their lack of mesh on vents.


yep no mesh

edit: in my '12 AK hover 3L pants


----------



## jpchase (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm not sure about AK pants or jackets in years past, but 2012 AK jackets have mesh in the pit zips.


----------



## Brushie25 (Nov 28, 2010)

The Burton AK stuff is great because it's Gore-tex and has a lifetime warranty (they replaced my stagger pants when the zipper broke with a new pair of pants). Arcteryx makes some bombproof jackets that are Goretex or Goretex softshell. I switched from burton ak to arcteryx this year. They also have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

Another vote for AK. Have the Stagger - great quality and features. Pit zips do have mesh. The lack of mesh on the AK pants bugs me also so I got the Burton Grill gtex pants


----------



## PNWboarder (Oct 30, 2010)

I do like the look of the Burton Ak line. The cyclic jacket is the one I think I was leaning toward. I don't know if I need the 3 layer of the stagger. Plus, does it have some built in insulation? I typically get too hot, not too cold. For me, I wish they made the large with a little longer sleeves or the x-large a more athletic cut in the body to fit. I might have to try it on again.

If you are wearing the cuff of your sleeve over your gloves, how long do you guys like your sleeves - mid hand, knuckles?

Pros/cons of wrist gaiters and pow cuffs - something to keep your sleeve from sliding up or snow getting in?

To me it seems like all snow sport oriented jackets should have them.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

I finally solved my upper body outerwear gear needs last year. Solution: Arcteryx Theta SL goretex shell. It has long arms (i'm 6'4, have a size Large, and the arms are still long), athletic cut, but still enough room to move with layers.

1. year round general use rain coat. in the pacific NW you'll appreciate that. Looks nice enough for around the city, etc.
2. year round hiking shell. rolls up small, lightweight, great for when the rain/sleet/snow comes.
3. winter snowboard shell. super light weight and comfortable. super tough and durable. i wear a smartwool midweight baselayer and a fleece under it and i'm good to go. 

Its expensive, but you can find REI 20% coupons, lifetime warranty through Arcteryx and REI, and versatile as hell. Only con to your criteria is it lacks a powder skirt, but i've never found them to help much anyway.


----------



## PNWboarder (Oct 30, 2010)

I had a chance to check out some of the ak line at my LBS. I do like line from the style to the features. My problem is even trying on the XL, the arms and legs were too short. It doesn't look like they make talls in the ak line. I'm guessing the XXL's would be like wind sales on me if I can even find them.

Volcom XL's fit better in length, but I have to say I like the ak style better.

Any suggestions based on that feedback so far?


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

i wear a goretex volcom and like you have long arms, i love the jacket IMO the best i have had although i have not owned a burton ak line. I think you won't be disappointed in volcom, at least I'm not jmo


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

i really like the AK cyclic jacket in afterburn (bright orange) looks sick. do they normally go on sale at the end of the season? im thinking of getting one for next season then.


----------



## jpchase (Jan 1, 2012)

spacemanspiff said:


> i really like the AK cyclic jacket in afterburn (bright orange) looks sick. do they normally go on sale at the end of the season? im thinking of getting one for next season then.


Burton tends to put their stuff on sale beginning from mid to late Feb. 

I originally picked up a cyclic jacket, but ended up returning it and getting a stagger. The free standing collar is nice on the stagger.

Don't forget to keep an eye out on ebay for better prices.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a Nike coat which has worked great for me and the matching Nike Gore-tex pants. The pants are EXCELLENT


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

burton ak 2L is bombproof and warm. i've had 3 sets over the last 10 years; 2L and 3L, good solid stuff for sure.


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

North Face gor-tex FREE THINKER JACKET. I know North Face is more "skiing" but i think they make quality products. Jacket is a bit expensive but it has a life time warranty.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

I just went through the process of replacing my Spyder jacket from my skiing years. Its great stuff and highly technical if you buy the upper end models. Since i snowboard now I wanted something which was equal in quality and spared no expense in the tech and design. After much research i narrowed in on burton AK. Seriously, its killer stuff, well made and designed. It also doesnt have the over sized look which I cant stand in a lot of snowboard cloths.

Unfortunately i discovered it a little late in the season and came to see that this stuff sells out FAST. I really wanted the 3L hover in true black, but it seemed to be an impossible find since NONE in large are left in Canada and US sites dont ship up here. Even with that I only found 1 site with one large in the states.

I had to "settle" for the 2L Stagger in true black denim. To my knowledge this was the last large in the country in this color. Crazy. Still since I was pissed I couldn't get the 3L hover i bought the matching pants to the Stagger to try and feel better about settling. 

What am I getting at? If you want the AK dont wait for it to go on sale. Chances are the size and color you want wont be around unless you are an XL or S.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I love Burton AK pants, I have 3 pairs. The jackets arms are too short for me though. North face has a nice line that came out this year. I got 2 of their jackets, they are less expensive than the Burton stuff too. I have had no issues with 20 days in one jacket, 12 on the other jacket....


----------



## GnarlyCharlie (Dec 6, 2011)

Atmosphere NW. You're from the NW, and so is Atmosphere Clothing. I suggest given em a look. Snowboard Jackets, Atmosphere Snowboard Jackets

You can find all the details on their website.


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

GnarlyCharlie said:


> Atmosphere NW. You're from the NW, and so is Atmosphere Clothing. I suggest given em a look. Snowboard Jackets, Atmosphere Snowboard Jackets
> 
> You can find all the details on their website.


Wow, I'm definitely function over form (Arcteryx guy).... but 

DANG that is one ugly jacket...


----------



## hoonu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sassicaia said:


> If you want the AK dont wait for it to go on sale. Chances are the size and color you want wont be around unless you are an XL or S.


This is the fucking TRUTH! I'm looking for a Stagger in Smurf Measurement Plaid and I cant find a medium for shit!


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

ya i also have the oakley lite jacket. amazing fit and keeps me work. look up oakley vault. its leget and always has cheap oakley gear.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Oakley does make killer stuff. Love their pants, and found do such a great job with design and function.


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

i got my burton ak jacket in afterburn as soon as dogfunk put it on sale... stoked!


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

spacemanspiff said:


> i got my burton ak jacket in afterburn as soon as dogfunk put it on sale... stoked!



Afterburn is a fucking sweet color. The site doesnt do it justice. In person its sweet. Plus the blue accent on the zipper is perfect against it.

Nice buy


----------



## hoonu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sassicaia said:


> I just went through the process of replacing my Spyder jacket from my skiing years. Its great stuff and highly technical if you buy the upper end models. Since i snowboard now I wanted something which was equal in quality and spared no expense in the tech and design. After much research i narrowed in on burton AK. Seriously, its killer stuff, well made and designed. It also doesnt have the over sized look which I cant stand in a lot of snowboard cloths.
> 
> Unfortunately i discovered it a little late in the season and came to see that this stuff sells out FAST. I really wanted the 3L hover in true black, but it seemed to be an impossible find since NONE in large are left in Canada and US sites dont ship up here. Even with that I only found 1 site with one large in the states.
> 
> ...


How does the true black denim look? I got some true black (non denim) and I'm having a bitch of a time trying to locate the color I want. I can find a denim in my size but I'm wondering what it will look like with these pants.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

I like Foursquare and Billabong jackets a lot. I have a Billabong Jackson jacket that I really like. It's from last year, and has all of the features you're looking for & then some. If you can find one, I suggest you go for it. I'm 5'11" & approx 155lbs, and a small fits well while still allowing for layering underneath. I'm not a fan of baggy snowboard clothing, mostly cuz it makes me feel like it's way too big


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Just got the Nike Everett jacket. Its a size medium, 10,000mm. According to the tag its intended to have the long parka fit. Mind you I am 5'4" but too wide to fit the small
(pants are the Nike Crowley Gore-tex pants from last year)


----------



## animalwithin (Jan 25, 2012)

Really looking at this Spyder jacket:

Spyder Jacket Hood

Any reason why I should look for another jacket besides this one?


----------



## Trevor (Jan 29, 2011)

animalwithin said:


> Really looking at this Spyder jacket:
> 
> Spyder Jacket Hood
> 
> Any reason why I should look for another jacket besides this one?


It's a skiers jacket. LOL.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I've had good luck with WestBeach stuff. Something to watch for in their descriptions is critical seam sealing just means only the critical seams, while fully seam sealed means just that. If you want the ultimate wind protection you'll probably want the fully seam sealed. Powder skirts, pass pockets, etc. are the norm with most WB stuff...

Westbeach Pika Jacket

Another lesser known company that I've had great luck with is *Planet Earth*. I can't speak for their current stuff, but I own one of their jackets from about 10 years ago and it's still my daily riding jacket. Very warm, very thin, decent waterproofing (boarded in rain for about 6 hours last month) and VERY VERY long wearing. I probably have 200 days on the snow in this jacket, plus I've worn it as a winter jacket for a few years, and it STILL looks nearly new. I got a cut in it the other day and almost cried lol...

Planet Earth mens jackets on sale


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

hoonu said:


> How does the true black denim look? I got some true black (non denim) and I'm having a bitch of a time trying to locate the color I want. I can find a denim in my size but I'm wondering what it will look like with these pants.



I returned it as soon as it came in for two reasons. It looks like ass (has a strange light coloring shimmer i didnt like). Also I tracked down the 3L Hover pants and jacket i originally wanted.


----------



## animalwithin (Jan 25, 2012)

Trevor said:


> It's a skiers jacket. LOL.


Does it matter? I'm being serious, whats the difference between a skiers jacket and a snowboarding jacket? They are both built for snow...


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

it doesn't matter but the cut of that jacket is super short. i wouldn't buy that one with out trying it on.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

animalwithin said:


> Does it matter? I'm being serious, whats the difference between a skiers jacket and a snowboarding jacket? They are both built for snow...


Doesnt matter, and sypder makes some good shit (in their upper end). One "difference" between some ski jackets and snowbaord jackets is generally speaking ski jackets are more fitted. So while both build for snow and some ski jackets make killer snowboard jackets a greater majority are cut shorter and more fitted.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I think we tend to swivel at the waist more than skiers. Tightness there in a jacket would not be good.


----------

